# Please translate - Germen I Think



## Jeff Canes

Seriöser Käufer, prompte Bezahlung, geschätzter Kunde, vorbehaltlos zu empfehlen


An Ebay seller posted this about me in the Feedback area. It's likely good because it was positive replay. Just what to know what people are saying about me.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Placed in an online translating service: To recommend serious buyer, prompt payment, appreciated customer, unconditional


----------



## MDowdey

jeff is a pretty serious dude. and unconditional


hahahaha


----------

